# فلاشات خاصة للبترول



## ج.ناردين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*فلاش التحطيم الحراري*



*فلاش **التقطير التجزيئي لليترول*



*فلاش **حول الية عمل البرج*

اتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم
دمتم بخير
​


----------



## asal_80_77 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

دمت علي مشاركتك


----------



## jassim78 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة القيمة وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## GeoOo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ج.ناردين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكركم لمروركم العطر
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير
عساكم من عواده
دمتم بخير​


----------



## تولين (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك جزاكي الخير موضوع وجهد رائع


----------



## محمد الاكرم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم 
دمت موفقة


----------



## ج.ناردين (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الرائع محمد الأكرم
المهندسة تولين
أشكركما لمروركما الرائع الذي أسعدني جداً
دمتما بخير
تحياتي​


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------



## ج.ناردين (25 نوفمبر 2010)

فارس740
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
دمت بخير​


----------



## عبد الجبار (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفلاشات 

وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ج.ناردين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عبد الجبار
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
دمت بخير​


----------



## aidsami (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك المعتبر


----------



## ج.ناردين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

aidsami
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
دمت بخير​


----------



## ئامانج (1 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


----------



## ج.ناردين (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ئامانج قال:


> بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز


 

نامانج
أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
بس أنا بنت :77:
دمت بخير​


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## رائد حيران (3 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــــــرا لك على هــــــــــــــذه المشاركة الرائـــــــــــــــعة


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 مايو 2011)

safety113
رائد حيران
أشكركما لمروركما الجميل
دمتما بخير​


----------



## aidsami (21 مايو 2011)

سلام

شكرا مجددا

اظن ان الرابط *فلاش التحطيم الحراري
لا يعمل



*


----------



## virtualknight (27 مايو 2011)

الشكر الجزيل وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (28 مايو 2011)

حبيبي انته باركـــــــــــــــ الله فيك


----------



## ج.ناردين (29 مايو 2011)

aidsami قال:


> سلام
> 
> شكرا مجددا
> 
> ...


اهلا ب مرورك مرة اخرى
لكني جربت الرابط والفلاش يعمل
اشكرك لمرورك مرة اخرى
ومتابعة ردك
دمت بخير​


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

ثانكس


----------



## aly_zz (31 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## القبطان (7 يونيو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء ارجوكم كيف استطيع التحميل من هذا الموقع 4shared لانه اتعبني جدا ولم استطيع التحميل منه مع العلم اني محتاج جدا لمثل هذه الملفات ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## إبراهيم أمين أحمد (7 يونيو 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## safa aldin (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ج.ناردين (24 يونيو 2011)

safa aldin

إبراهيم أمين أحمد 
القبطان 
aly_zz 
saher_3lmooj

أشكركم لمروركم الجميل
دمتم بخير


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على الموضوع*


----------



## فيصل الطائي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*The file link that you requested is not valid.*

الاخت الكريمة حاولت تنزيل الفلاشات لكن الموقع يعرضلي الرسالة ادناه:​
The file link that you requested is not valid.​
ما هو السبب

تحياتي 
فيصل الطائي​


----------



## محمد الجميعابى (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ج.ناردين قال:


> عبد الجبار
> أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
> دمت بخير​


والف خير


----------



## محمد الجميعابى (19 ديسمبر 2011)

على 
كف القدر 
نمشى ولاندرى
بالمكتوووووووووووووب 
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (30 ديسمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل والملاحظة المدرجة هي:

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## ج.ناردين (31 ديسمبر 2011)

Eng.Mahammed قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل


 
*فلاش **التقطير التجزيئي لليترول*

Eng.Mahammed
:73:
هذا رابط غيره
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابك
دمت بخير​


----------



## ج.ناردين (31 ديسمبر 2011)

Tarek Guelmois قال:


> *بارك الله فيك على الموضوع*


 
Tarek Guelmois
أشكرك لمرورك العطر 
دمت بخير​


----------



## ج.ناردين (31 ديسمبر 2011)

فيصل الطائي قال:


> الاخت الكريمة حاولت تنزيل الفلاشات لكن الموقع يعرضلي الرسالة ادناه:​
> 
> 
> The file link that you requested is not valid.​
> ...


 



*فلاش **التقطير التجزيئي لليترول*​ 
:73:
فيصل الطائي
هذا رابط غيره
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابك
دمت بخير​


----------



## ج.ناردين (31 ديسمبر 2011)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل والملاحظة المدرجة هي:
> 
> ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


 

*فلاش **التقطير التجزيئي لليترول*​

:73:
رمزة الزبير 
هذا رابط غيره
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابك
دمت بخير​


----------



## احمد الزوبعي (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الفلاشات المفيدة جدا


----------



## ابن الديوانية (8 يناير 2012)

بارك تالله فيك


----------



## Batigoal (12 يناير 2012)

دمت بكل خير


----------



## aymanabdelazeem (20 يناير 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## king-1- (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 يوليو 2012)

احمد الزوبعي
ابن الديوانية
Batigoal
aymanabdeazeem
-King-1
أشكركم لمروركم العطر
دمتم بخير​


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 يوليو 2012)

:75:​


----------



## modymania (16 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم لكن اللينكات مش شغاله


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (27 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/عبدالله بن اسحاق (2 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور ع الموضوع ,,
بس انا ما ظهر شىء عندي , يقول ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.

ارجوا المساعدة ,,,

تقبل مروري ,,,


----------



## kh-sh222 (5 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------

